# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Θεολόγος Π

## Maroulis Nikos

Βλάβη είχε σήμερα το Θεολόγος Π. 
Δεν εκτέλεσαι το απογευματινό απο Ραφήνα, αλλά ούτε και απο Μύκονο  το μεσημέρι για Ραφήνα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι, γύρω στις 15:00, είδαμε το "Θεολόγο Π" να φεύγει από τη Ραφήνα και να βάζει τιμόνι όλο αριστερά.
Σε λίγο πέρασε από μπροστά μας και, προς στιγμήν, νομίσαμε ότι κατευθύνεται προς τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας.
Μετά από λίγο τον είδαμε να ξαναπερνάει από μπροστά μας και να δένει και πάλι στη Ραφήνα.
Προφανώς έκανε δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## karystos

Πήγε στο Μαραθώνα να κάνει κάποιες κινήσεις για να δούνε αν δουλεύει η KaMeWa.

----------


## polykas

Δοκιμαστικό στις 12.15 και σήμερα το Θεολόγος Π.

----------


## polykas

*To Πλοίο για δεξαμενισμό στην Ελευσίνα..........* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Τελικά ποια ηταν η αιτία της βλαβης?

----------


## karystos

Τελικά το πρόβλημα της KaMeWa ήτανε στο χωνί.

----------


## gnomonas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,υπάρχει κάποιο νεώτερο για το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ;

----------


## despo

Τι μόνο νεότερο ειναι οτι παρέμενε τουλάχιστον μεχρι και χτες στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσινας.

----------


## petrosal

σημερα ανεβηκε στην δεξαμενη στην ελευσινα.Προβλημα στην kamewa.

----------


## despo

Η εταιρεία ανακοινωνει εναρξη δρομολογίων μετα τις 5/10.

----------


## Rocinante

Στην προσφατη συναντηση στη Ραφηνα και εχοντας απεναντι μας το Θεολογο Π. και διπλα του ενα θρυλο, εκανα σε ενα συνομιλητη μου μια ασχετη ερωτηση σχετικα με τις μπαταριστες μηχανες οπου μου εξηγησε και ειδα οτι και αλλοι ειχαν την ιδια απορια με μενα αλλα δεν τολμουσαμε να ρωτησουμε.
Λοιπον επειδη εκεινη η απαντηση με καλυψε πληρως στην απορια μου εχω να κανω και μια αλλη που κοβω το κεφαλι μου οτι πολλοι την εχουν αλλα δεν ρωτουν.
Ρωταω λοιπον σαν ασχετος ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ KA ME WA ????? 
Μην ειναι ξαδελφος του PIKATSU των Pokemon?????

----------


## Leo

Που να πιάσεις εσύ αυτά τα "κινέζικα"  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: . Κατ αρχήν δες *αυτό*. Οι ΚΑ ΜΕ WΑ είναι με απλά λογάκια *μάρκα (κατασκευαστής)* αυτοματισμών σε προπέλες  μεταβλητού βήματος και jets. Με άλλα λόγια οι προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος για τους ναυτικούς λέγονται και ΚΑΜΕWA (από συνήθεια και όχι απραίτητα επειδή είναι αυτή η μάρκα τους). Θα μας φωτίσουν φαντάζομαι οι μηχανικοί της παρέας.

----------


## Orion_v

:mrgreen:Ευτυχως που ρωταει ο Αντωνης και μαθαινουμε τιποτα κι εμεις !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## noulos

> Η εταιρεία ανακοινωνει εναρξη δρομολογίων μετα τις 5/10.


Οπότε θα κάνει τώρα και την ετήσια;

----------


## Rocinante

> Που να πιάσεις εσύ αυτά τα "κινέζικα" . Κατ αρχήν δες *αυτό*. Οι ΚΑ ΜΕ WΑ είναι με απλά λογάκια *μάρκα (κατασκευαστής)* αυτοματισμών σε προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος και jets. Με άλλα λόγια οι προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος για τους ναυτικούς λέγονται και ΚΑΜΕWA (από συνήθεια και όχι απραίτητα επειδή είναι αυτή η μάρκα τους). Θα μας φωτίσουν φαντάζομαι οι μηχανικοί της παρέας.


Μαλιστα καταλαβα. 我感谢 Leo...

----------

